# Seabass jigging in Nantucket Sound



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

After tuna popping in the morning, we headed for Nantucket Sound for seabass jigging today.
Nantucket Sound offers one of the best seabass fishing on the East Coast in mid May to early June as they move into shallow water in Nantucket Sound for spawning.

We drifted over one mile and we had hit on jigs continuously for the whole drift.
It tells how thick they are.

bottom is covered with seabass and scup.









It was an good chance to test Black Hole Inshore rods, JM Arrester reel as well as Black Hole 
Tifun -V and Biter Rubber jigs

At the end of the trip, Capt Jimmy said "I want the rod , reel and the jigs." 
Capt Jimmy is a bottom fisherman for his whole life and he must be very impressed while watching us catching seabass and scup with the setup one after another. 

Calvin from Burmuda said his wife always catch bigger fish and more fishing than he does.
She did it again. She caught the biggest seabass as well as she was high-hook on the boat today. I think majority fish were male.  She used 60g Black Hole Biter jig. She lost all rubber tails of the jig after catching many seabass and scup, but she kept catching.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

lifting test. I used Black Hole Caiman C-68M. The rod is super light rated to 10 lb - 16 lb.




























I am still In RI to test Black Hole inshore rods and Taifun-V/Biter Rubber jigs for fluke on the Frances Fleet out of Pt Judith, RI. I'll post the result.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Another nice report with some cool pictures!!! FISH ON Kil!!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats awesome. It has been many years since i've caught seabass like that. Used to catch a lot of them on Florida Gulf coast. Great eating fish! Nice photos.


----------

